# What many gallons is this aquarium ??



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Anyone know this?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

um 93?

between 90-100

nice tank size.

heres a handy link to supernates site that has a calculations page
clicky


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a little more then 90 gallons

~Dj


----------



## brassmonkeyboy (Jul 16, 2003)

the conversion is

1 cubic foot of h20 = 7.481 gals (US)


----------

